# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  '80s music appreciation thread

## anonymid

Share and discuss your favorite '80s music here!

----------


## anonymid



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Anteros

> 



LOL!!!!   





(Hey, it's still an 80's song!  :Tongue: )

----------


## Anteros



----------


## CityofAngels

The quintessential 80s music video.

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid

> (Hey, it's still an 80's song! )



Weird Al definitely counts! :grin:

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Xmen



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Dane

> 



I was going to post that, Neptunus!  That's one of the best videos ever!

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## The Wanderer



----------


## TheCARS1979

The video that won the video of the year from 1984 and beat Michael Jackson, Cindy Lauper, and the Police, with this big hit , You Might Think  by the band who belonged in the Rock N Roll Hall of Fame for 5 years now, the CARS!

Im a huge fan of the CARS , but Moving in Stereo and that album was from 1978 lol

----------


## est



----------


## est



----------


## SmileyFace

^Check out that haiiiiir yoooo lol

----------


## anonymid



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## JesusChild

One of my all time favorite albums is Breakin Away 

Breakin Away is the 1981 album of legendary grammy award winning Jazz artists Al Jarreau and his most wildly known album.  Here is my favorite song from the album



My favorite albums of the 80's are 

Michael Jackson. Thriller, Bad

George Michael.  Faith 

AC/DC Back in Black.

Guns and Roses. Appetite for Destruction

 Genesis Invisible Touch, Duke

Huey Lewis and The News Sports

Metallica Master of Puppets

Phil Collins No Jacket Required

Prince. Purple Rain

My favorite group of the entire 80's is Genesis. Though I love their early works like Trick of the Tail I also liked their more pop up beat songs such as That's All and Illegal Alien.

----------


## JesusChild

By far my all time favorite Madonna song next to Borderline, though not as popular as Like a Virgin this is a really moving song. It is the soundtrack to the 1986 movie At Close Range Starring Sean Penn and Christopher Walken its a movie I'd recommend checking out it is the only movie to feature Sean his brother Chris and their real life mother together.

----------


## Ironman

> One of my all time favorite albums is Breakin Away 
> 
> Breakin Away is the 1981 album of legendary grammy award winning Jazz artists Al Jarreau and his most wildly known album.  Here is my favorite song from the album
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite albums of the 80's are 
> 
> Michael Jackson. Thriller, Bad
> ...



I actually like Al Jarreau's later hits Mornin' and Moonlighting - we all know what happened to the later tune....think Bruce Willis - it made him famous.

----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## whiteman

> 



omg one of my favorite bands they were popular when I was like three and I'm still obsessed with them, such good lyrics for SA,jane Wiedan Belinda Carlisle thank you~

----------


## Florian Kornberger

:: 

Curling Iron for a microphone...

----------


## anonymid



----------


## spent

http://youtu.be/ihckNC7UFD8

No idea if the above link is right or how the [BEEP] it works but the point is that Feel It by the Headpins is the shit.

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## metamorphosis

*Madness - Our House (1983)*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Joy Division- Disorder (7/79) close enough ;p*
RIP IAN CURTIS





*The Mekons- Last Dance (1985)*
The dance floor's nearly empty now
Everyone's gone home
We're fragmented and broken up
Like love affairs
And as if seeing you for the first time
Something whispered
Looking at you in desperation
Knowing nothing ever happens
I wanted to say fall in love
I wanted to say fall in love with me
I wanted to say fall in love
It'll be alright

So beautiful, you were waltzing
Little frozen rivers all covered with snow
All fragmented and broken up
Oh weIl I guess it's time to go

But as if seeing you for the first time
Something whispered
Looking at you in desperation
Knowing nothing ever happens
I wanted to say fall in love
I wanted to say fall in love with me
I wanted to say fall in love
It'll be alright

You were waltzing...

----------


## metamorphosis

*Descendents!!!-An American punk band formed in Manhattan Beach, CA*.* Sprang from a bunch of fisher dudes, who were fueled by "rejection, food, coffee, girls, fishing and food". Unlike Black Flag, Husker Du, Bad Brains, and Sonic Youth,** they offered a more melodic and relationship driven punk/hardcore style, than their fellow mates on SST records. They had a great run in the 80's. The band disbanded when Milo Aukerman decided to go back to college-"**When I decided to go to college, the guys in the band were pretty hip on it because they knew how big of a nerd I was. Like, "What else would you expect him to do but to go off and be a nerd?" I mean, I've got a Ph.D in Biochemistry  â how uncool is that?"** 
The Descendents reunited around '85. In the late 80's they took another hiatus, but reformed in 1995, with Milo. They released an album and started playing gigs again.
*



*Descendents - Bikeage (1982)*












*Descendents - Hope (1982)*









*Descendents - Suburban Home (1982)*






*The Descendents - Clean Sheets (1987)*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Minutemen - History Lesson - Part II (1984)
our band could be your life*
real names be proof
me and mike watt played for years
punk rock changed our lives

we learned punk rock in hollywood
drove up from pedro
we were fucking corndogs
we'd go drink and pogo

mr. narrator
this is bob dylan to me
my story could be his songs
i'm his soldier child

our band is scientist rock
but i was e. bloom and richard hell, 
joe strummer, and john doe
me and mike watt, playing guitar

----------


## metamorphosis

*The Specials - Ghost Town (1981)*

----------


## Otherside

Wasn't actually around in the 80's...but hey, I love this stuff, so I'll post anyway...
*Ultravox-Vienna*



*Tears for fears-Mad World*



*David Bowie-Ashes to Ashes*



*The Clash-I fought the law
*<strong>


*Duran Duran-Rio
*<strong>

*Europe-The final countdown
*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Sonic Youth - (8/10) - Teenage Riot*
Youre it
No, youre it
Hey, youre really it
Youre it
No I mean it, youre it

Say it
Dont spray it
Spirit desire (face me)
Spirit desire (dont displace me)
Spirit desire
We will fall

Miss me
Dont dismiss me

Spirit desire

Spirit desire [x3]
We will fall
Spirit desire
We will fall
Spirit desire [x3]







*Sonic Youth - Silver Rocket*







*Sonic Youth "Silver Rocket" Blast First Records*

----------


## metamorphosis

*New Order - Temptation*
A heaven, a gateway, a hope
Just like the feeling inside, it's no joke
And though it hurts me to treat you this way
Betrayed by words, I'd never heard, too hard to say
Up, down, turn around
Please don't let me hit the ground
Tonight I think I'll walk alone
I'll find my soul as I go home

Each way I turn, I know I'll always try
To break this circle that's been placed around me
From time to time, I find I've lost some need
That was urgent to myself, I do believe
Up, down, turn around
Please don't let me hit the ground
Tonight I think I'll walk alone
I'll find my soul as I go home

Oh, you've got green eyes
Oh, you've got blue eyes
Oh, you've got grey eyes
And I've never seen anyone quite like you before
No, I've never met anyone quite like you before
Thoughts from above hit the people down below
People in this world, we have no place to go
Oh, it's the last time
Oh, I've never met anyone quite like you before
Oh no, I've never met anyone quite like you before

----------


## TheCARS1979



----------


## TheCARS1979

http://youtu.be/o1tj2zJ2Wvg
Guns N Roses with their debut from 1987 with this song

----------


## TheCARS1979



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------

